# Freya VS Whitney



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Very simple question, out of the two female wolves, who do you prefer?
I've always found Whitney to be MASSIVELY overrated, and only liked by many since she was in the movie  i had her once in WW and really didn't like her

On the other hand i had Freya in the GC version and ADORED her, she was one of my dreamies coming into NL and i now have her in my town, and she is just as great as she was, and i think she is much better than Whitney

So who do you prefer
Freya all the way for me 

Freya:






Whitney:


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney. I remember having her in one of my City Folk towns, and also remember her on the movie.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

I can tell i'm going to be in the VAST minority haha


----------



## hanzy (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney! I had her in my WW town once and I really love her white fur 

I've never had Freya though, so I can't really say for sure.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 31, 2013)

Never having both before, i like Whitney's elegant yet simple look. Freya is adorable too, but I am not a fan of Pink-colored villagers (except for Peanut i guess?)


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya! I've never really been that keen on Whitney to be honest.


----------



## Niya (Jul 31, 2013)

I've always had a soft spot for Whitney ever since WW, but I had Freya in CF so I really can't choose. They're both great!


----------



## Roknar (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely Freya! Whitney is very boring-looking.


----------



## intropella (Jul 31, 2013)

I both have Freya and Whitney in my experience. 
Whitney was in my WW, and Freya is currently in my town in NL.

I prefer Whitney more because Freya started off a bit mean to me. lol


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya! I saw her in CF for the first time but obviously she never moved in. I did look for her for a while in NL but yikes those wolves are popular!


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney.  I prefer her looks to Freya.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya is cuter. Whitney is pretty cool too though.


----------



## jPottie (Jul 31, 2013)

I like Freya more. I've had Whitney in several towns previously and just found her to be plain & boring.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya has too much eyeshadow on. Lol.

I had Whitney in my old town, I adored her so much. But I stopped playing and she moved. ):


----------



## Zerokii (Jul 31, 2013)

I prefer Whitney, she was my most favorite villager in my first New Leaf town before I reset. I like the designs for both of them though so other than that, it's a hard choice.


----------



## Lin (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya needs to tone down her makeup imo. XD Kinda gaudy. I like Whitney more because she was my most loyal villager in WW.


----------



## fortune (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney is beautiful. I don't like Freya >_>


----------



## Saphy (Jul 31, 2013)

I voted for Whitney, but tbh I find them both a little 'meh', but as far as snooty characters go, I'd rather have either of them than a lot of the others.


----------



## Chu (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya because... pink!


----------



## fortune (Jul 31, 2013)

If they switched colours and whitney was pink (no eyeshadow though ugh) and Freya was white I would love them equally <3 I think it would look better that way, I don't know why :3


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 31, 2013)

What about Skye? Isn?t she a female Wolf too? (Too lazy to check this right now)


----------



## Samicakes (Jul 31, 2013)

I've never had either, but I do like Whitney more because of the movie (lol). I have Apollo in my town and they just NEED to be together. n__n

- - - Post Merge - - -



SliceAndDice said:


> What about Skye? Isn?t she a female Wolf too? (Too lazy to check this right now)



Yeah but Freya and Whitney are both snooty villagers. That's where the comparison comes from. :3


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya 'cause Whitney is little overrated IMO.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

Freya. Whitney is a little overrated. I don't see whats so likeable about her, but that's just me. Freya is awesome, and very unique-looking. Not to mention she's pink, my favorite color. Ohyuss. ♥


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 31, 2013)

Visually, I'd have to go with Whitney.


----------



## ClockWyse (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney's white elegance is definitely appealing, but I personally feel Freya gives off a unique vibe for a snooty. That said, Freya was on my dream villager list before I lucked into Diana...But Whitney would probably have been on the list, too, if my sister didn't want her so much more~ So yea, Skye wins my vote. xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Theres that other wolf Vanessa too, who was in Japanese games haha


----------



## Mao (Jul 31, 2013)

I really want Mitzi but Mallary won't move


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney. And not because she's popular, but because she's one of my few favorite villagers of all time! 

I first had her in my Wild World town, and then soon after she moved into my City Folk town. She left both towns within a few weeks of each of her moves.  I was really sad and I hadn't seen her since, UNTIL she just so happened to be one of my original villagers in New Leaf. I was SO happy. ^-^


----------



## sodappend (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't like Freya's coloring that much so I'm going with Whitney

Though out of all the wolves I only really like Wolfgang, Chief and Skye, if I ever get the others I'm moving them out as soon as they ask.


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Jul 31, 2013)

Whitney, because she was the first wolf to move into my town.


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Jul 31, 2013)

Never had either or them or was a fan of wolf villagers but Whitney is far prettier.


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

Never had either, but if I had to choose one of them it would be just on design...it'd be Whitney. 

And because Winter is Coming.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 31, 2013)

WHITNEY!! I had her in Wild World and she was the second villager ever I actually liked. I have her picture in my wild world house still even though I don't play it. Also she would always plant so many purple roses around her house every day.


----------



## Elaine (Jul 31, 2013)

I think Freya is cuter but I haven't had her in my town, I've only ever had Whitney. I think Whitney is just a lot more common and I think a lot of the popular animals in particular are ones that've been around for awhile or because they are decently common.


----------



## LovelyAntlers (Sep 4, 2013)

Freya all the way <3


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 4, 2013)

They're both gorgeous is their own ways.


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 4, 2013)

Definitely Freya! She's beautiful, her eyes are gorgeous  And she was a great friend to me while she was in my NL town


----------



## Filly (Sep 4, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Never having both before, i like Whitney's elegant yet simple look.



This.  Whitney's eyes look serene and pretty, while Freya's are a little... unsettling, somehow.  I'm not saying she looks bad, per say, just that Whitney is easier on the eyes imo.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Sep 4, 2013)

I honestly like both, (have Whitney currently) but I do like Freyas design more than Whitneys x3


----------



## Marjet (Sep 4, 2013)

I admit, I like Whitney because of the movie! I have her in my AC:NL town right now, but I wouldn't let her go anytime soon. I like her! :3 Freya is nice too, but I've never gotten her on any of my games.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know because Freya has my birthday but Whitney I remember was in Wild World and she was my "BFF" on there and she left and I got really sad and I was young so I was extremely sad.

Then I got City Folk and I saw her in the town/city and I remember I was like :O and I talked to her and she didn't remember me and I was young so my mind was abit weird so yeah.


I have to go with Whitney.


----------



## Suicune (Sep 4, 2013)

I've only had Freya so I'm a bit biased but she's alright. I wanted to get rid of her a few weeks ago but recently I changed my mind and decided she's a keeper.


----------



## glorianicolexo (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Whitney right now and I think she's awesome. She's really friendly towards me.


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 4, 2013)

Withney. I had(/have?) her in WW. Freya is awful.


----------



## faunafeels1520 (Jul 10, 2015)

Freya was in my town but unfortunately automatically moved out, then my brother had Whitney and she moved out and moved into my town!

They are both great but personally, Whitney is the one to beat, her white fur and blue eyes are beautiful, also from the fact she is in the movie too!!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 10, 2015)

faunafeels1520 said:


> Freya was in my town but unfortunately automatically moved out, then my brother had Whitney and she moved out and moved into my town!
> 
> They are both great but personally, Whitney is the one to beat, her white fur and blue eyes are beautiful, also from the fact she is in the movie too!!!



Why did you bump this?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

i like whitney's appearance more hahah



omg didnt notice this thread was from 2013 :^\


----------



## Eve (Jul 10, 2015)

Whitney, she was my second-favorite villager in Wild World. And also, Freya... I'm not a huge fan of her, even though I do love pink.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 10, 2015)

Lmao, you guys do know this is two years old...


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I like Freya. She is probably one of my favorite wolf villagers. Although I hate Whitney.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 10, 2015)

I like both villagers, although I only have Whitney in my town (had Freya in my cycling town). I prefer Whitney's house and design a bit more, so that's who I voted for /o\


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 10, 2015)

Freya. 100%


----------



## ams (Jul 10, 2015)

Freya freaks me out. As mentioned in previous threads I'm not a huge fan of villagers that look like cheap ladies of the night...


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 10, 2015)

This thread didn't need to be bumped. I'm going to go ahead and close it now.


----------

